# 8 string Q-tuners production! need buyers! (VERY possible! passive sized!)



## MF_Kitten (Aug 5, 2009)

update edit: to put yourself on the order list, send an email to: [email protected]
when they have 12 orders total (that is, 12 pickups ordered) they´ll start the production of these babies.

okay, so i know lots of people are very interested in the q tuners, many have gotten the 5 string bass version of it in the neck position of their 8 strings, and, let's face it, it's a really good instrument to use these pickups in!

so i spoke to Erno about producing actual 8 string q tuners, meaning they would be designed for this purpose. i told him that while the 5 string bass version of the q-tuner drops right into any emg 808 route, there is no reversible/drop-in option for passive-sized routes.

this is his reply:

I see, Morten. Could you please send me a technical drawing or at least the
dimensions of the 8 string Q-tuner you require? If we can produce such a
Q-tuner, we need about 12 customers to start a production run. Prices: 150-
US$, 160- US$ and 170- US$ plus 22- US$ P&P for a Medium, High and Super High Z
8 string Q-tuner respectively. The prices being mentioned will be raised by 20
% in case we have to buy custom sized neodymium magnets.

Rgds, Erno.

so, who wants to get on this? i know i do! i would REALLY love to have one in the neck position of my intrepid!

edit: oh, and we need to decide on the dimensions. are there many different 8 string passive pickup sizes, or are they mostly the same? i know people have gotten BKP 8 string pickups and put them into their intrepids, and i know the intrepid ones were based on the swineshead 8 string pup dimensions, so it would fit into an emg 808 route.

what dimensions do you people think we should go for, in order to make this work for all of us? (disregarding emg 808 users, as the 5 string bass pickup fits those routes)


----------



## mgcasella (Aug 5, 2009)

If I end up getting an Intrepid for this run, then I will definitely commit to an order of Q-tuners 

I will keep you posted.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Aug 5, 2009)

Nuts! I've already gone with a pair of BL-5's for my Roter. For the 8-string dimensions, have you thought about which of the passive 8-string guitar pickups you were going to use as a basis of comparison?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 5, 2009)

lundgren, bkp, or swineshead/intrepid. we'll have to decide on that.


----------



## MoNsTaR (Aug 5, 2009)

if they come passive sized ill get one, maby 2 XD

edit: how much different is the intrepid sized compaired to the lundgren size?


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Aug 5, 2009)

Ok so I just heard about these and haven't read much. But I noticed Tosin has one in his 8 string and I'm very curious... What do they have to offer tone-wise?


----------



## Brendan G (Aug 5, 2009)

Arteriorrhexis said:


> Ok so I just heard about these and haven't read much. But I noticed Tosin has one in his 8 string and I'm very curious... What do they have to offer tone-wise?


From the reviews I've seen, they are very "transparent" pickups. By that I mean, the basically take the natural tone of the guitar and send it to the amp with little to no coloring of the tone.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Aug 5, 2009)

Brendan G said:


> From the reviews I've seen, they are very "transparent" pickups. By that I mean, the basically take the natural tone of the guitar and send it to the amp with little to no coloring of the tone.



They seem pretty cool..
I just read a bit from their site and now I really want to try one.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Aug 5, 2009)

Brendan G said:


> From the reviews I've seen, they are very "transparent" pickups. By that I mean, the basically take the natural tone of the guitar and send it to the amp with little to no coloring of the tone.



That'd be the best / quickest way to describe them yes 

They really changed my technique because of it too, if you want something to sound a certain way your technique must be on point. If it doesn't sound that way acoustically it won't sound that way through the amp.

Running the neck pup through a clean channel is also the closest thing you're going to get to an acoustic sound without actually using a piezo. You basically get a very acoustic sound out of it.

And its great for 7+ string applications since you can adjust the pole pieces to pick up certain sections of the string more than the other. That allows you to get clarity from the bass end without piercing highs or warm highs without mud bass.

Oh and they're not very hot pups, erno says he increased the output on the super high z but I'm not sure how much hotter that made it since I don't have the newer one. Honestly you don't really need the extra output though unless you like to max out your gain with emg's running 54 volts.


----------



## Shredcow (Aug 5, 2009)

Just to chip in, I've got passives with neodymium magnets in them just like the Q-Tuners, just that my pickups are wound in a traditional humbucker manner. 

One major concern for me when the pup maker told me that he was using neos was that these magnets are supposed to be killer strong and therefore, possible sustain killers... read that everywhere right? But honestly, my C8 sustains as long as when it had EMGs on. Tried various setup heights from very close to a more regular humbucker height setup.
The magnets ARE strong but between a Dimarzio Double Whammy humbucker and the Neos, I find the magnetic pull quite similar, with the Dimarzio being slightly weaker. Heck, a Dimarzio Fast Track 1's magnet was JUST AS STRONG as my neos. 
Hence, this thing about Neos being sustain killing uber magnets... I guess there are more factors at play here.

And it chugs better than the EMG-808s.

Surprisingly, well, maybe not, with an on-board buffer on, the neos sound more active-like, similar to EMGs. Even with gain. 

If my passives are any indication of how Neo magnets sound/feel... hope this info helps.


----------



## JonnHatch (Aug 6, 2009)

ive got an intrepid and interceptor 8, sooo i would definitely put down the money for a set as long as it fits in that route. Keep us updated brother!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 6, 2009)

the magnets in the q-tuners aren't very large though. if they were the same size as a normal pickup magnet, they would really dampen the strings. the output would also be insane. the neodymium magnets have a different purpose than just output here, it's for total clarity and transparency in the sound 

here's a demo that shows what people mean when they talk about acoustic clarity etc. in the w-tuners: http://www.q-tuner.com/demo/guitar.mp3

that's a solidbody electric with a q-tuner. this is what i want in my intrepid, for super-clean neck pickup sounds


----------



## daemon barbeque (Aug 6, 2009)

I love my q-tuners, and I like the dynamics I get out of them. The clarity is something that makes them so unique!

I asked Erno for 8 string single-coil versions and he said it's too expensive to do it. That was the only way for making q-tuners perfect for fanned frets


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 6, 2009)

we need 12 committed buyers for this to go through, guys! imagine getting the sweet Q-tuner sound for your 8 string without having to route anything! this is the only way to do this and keeping it labour-free and reversible!


----------



## vansinn (Aug 6, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> the magnets in the q-tuners aren't very large though. if they were the same size as a normal pickup magnet, they would really dampen the strings. the output would also be insane. the neodymium magnets have a different purpose than just output here, it's for total clarity and transparency in the sound



This magnet strength is a Bit overrated, IMHO. A strongly magnetized pup needs to be somewhat below the strings, and as magnetism travels very badly through thin air, a lot is lost this way, both in terms of output and clarity.
Sure, using more windings will counteract, but often the price to pay is less clarity.

A lower magnetinc field strength allows more freedom in the coil winding scheme, and the poles can be closer to the strings. More clarity and detail.

One of my 6-stringers have an old OBL 450L in the neck pos and a 450XL in bridge pos; they both need to be close to the strings, and I have all the clarity I can ask for. Both pups in parallel, and I'm close to a semi.acoustic sound.
Plus, being a blade thingy, especially with the neck pup, I can twang strings hard without going off-centre relative to the poles.

One the other hand, another axe has an old MightyMite Motherbucker (3 coils) with v.e.r.y strong magnets and fairly low/medium-Z coils. So strong I had to sit it way below the strings, else it simply distorts the tone.
Being low/medium-Z, I still get a fair clarity, but, because of the distance, not that much detail.



MF_Kitten said:


> here's a demo that shows what people mean when they talk about acoustic clarity etc. in the w-tuners: http://www.q-tuner.com/demo/guitar.mp3
> 
> that's a solidbody electric with a q-tuner. this is what i want in my intrepid, for super-clean neck pickup sounds



Very nice, thanks for the link, hadn't noticed 
Any word on which guitar and (pre)amp or studio rig was used on that clip?

This is very much close to what I'd like from a neck pup. I find myself playing more'n'more (almost) cleans with a lot of pinched harmonics and carefully crafted effects (to not overdo it); this sounds like the doctors recipe.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 6, 2009)

what i meant about the magnets here, and what i've heard from erno himself from earlier emails, the q-tuners aren't excessively magnetic, because they have smaller neodymium magnets instead of regular-sized ones. so the total magnet strength is low enough to be able to put them right up beneath the strings.

i asked erno about the bass and guitar demos, and he showed me a link to a small dutch company making electronics and stuff, and apparently he had made an amp or preamp or something from one of their kits. not something we would've heard of, i think 

since we're talking demos, i might aswell post all the demos on their site. i'm posting the mp3 files, as the huge-ass full-quality files they have on the site take a long time to load for regular folk:

"aspie with drums" - http://www.q-tuner.com/demo/aspiewithdrums.mp3 this demo is with a fretless bass, played by Erno himself

"guitar" - http://www.q-tuner.com/demo/guitar.mp3 this is the one i posted a bit earlier.

"OD demo, super high Z" - http://www.q-tuner.com/demo/OD demo Super High Z Q-tuner.mp3 this is some guy from Jemsite i think. he has it in his (wait for it!) jem. this is the bridge position, and i think this is recorded directly using some digitech multi-fx pedal.

"high Z neck Q-tuner" - http://www.q-tuner.com/demo/High Z neck Q-tuner demo.mp3 this is from the same guy, and the same guitar and all, but this is the high Z model in the neck position.

then there's the video of tosin abasi and his 8 string (not the best audio quality)


if you want a better representation of what that sounds like, you should listen to the song as it's recorded on the album. the song is called Point To Point.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Aug 6, 2009)

The clarity is


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 6, 2009)

which is exactly why i want one 

i'm getting all gooey just thinking about it... whoa!


----------



## Explorer (Aug 7, 2009)

I have an Intrepid Pro with the dual Cepheus pickups on the way. I had thought of trying them out over a period, to see what they sound/feel like.

As long as the Q-tuners drop straight into the Cepheus routings, not leaving odd spaces or requiring a custom pickup ring or any mods, I'd be interested. I hadn't thought of moving on Q-tuners yet, but that would add two pickups to the order, leaving a maximum of 10 more pickups to be ordered (assuming that it's just a matter of sizing the unit, and that the windings could be varied within that 12 unit run).

If the pickups WEREN'T a straight drop in, and/or would make the instrument look odd without additional work, I would just wait....


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 8, 2009)

okay, so about the size: how different are the sizes of lundgren M8s and BKP 8 string models, compared to the cepheus?

i really like the size of the cepheus (i´ve gotten the intrepid now, see. and yes, epic picstory will come), as it´s really compact. i think it could fit pretty much any 8 string passive route.

all in favour of the intrepid cepheus pickup dimensions, say yay, if anyone has objections, say nay (along with reason, of course)


----------



## Explorer (Aug 8, 2009)

Yay! (x2, of course!)


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 8, 2009)

yay!


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Aug 8, 2009)

I'd say the cepheus size would be the smartest to go with considering the majority of people with 8 strings on here probably have intrepids so it would be the most common sought out size.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 8, 2009)

that´s what i´m thinking too, as well as the cepheus being a very compact and easily fittable size.

can someone help me get this thing going? i´m not sure where i should go with this to give it proper attention.


----------



## mgcasella (Aug 8, 2009)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> I'd say the cepheus size would be the smartest to go with considering the majority of people with 8 strings on here probably have intrepids so it would be the most common sought out size.



Very logical - I think that is a great idea. Let's go with Cepheus-sized pups!


----------



## Explorer (Aug 8, 2009)

To add a little direction, as requested...

My assumption is that the internals are the same, and can be altered (although who would want to go with anything different from the transparent housing with sexy red wires?). The question is what the outside of the housing/potting is like dimension-wise. 

I've said yes to the Cepheus size, assuming that the internals (hi/low) are wound individually. I'll need two, neck and bridge, of different strengths.

MF-Kitty is the only other person who has responded affirmatively. As he now has a two-Cepheus Intrepid, my assumption is that he wants two of them, also of different strengths.

*The count now stands at a definite four. Eight more are needed to move forward.* 

There are lots of "possibles" and speculation in the thread, but no definite responses. JonnHatch, CheeseBuiscut, MGCasella? Are you in? How many?

*If you want to be counted as a yes for one or more Cepheus-sized Q-tuners, be clear and state so, as well as your quantity (one or two).*


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 8, 2009)

i´m in for one, actually, for the neck position only. so we have a definite three.

the only thing that would be different at all would be the dimensions of the housing. they currently have a model that will fit an emg 808 route, and the model we´re going for will fit passive routes.

9 more are needed to move forward.


----------



## vansinn (Aug 8, 2009)

Actually, I have a different idea.. Timur (daemon barbeque) earlier said he had inquired about a single coil shaped version, which I assume would itself be wound as a humbucking device.

Now, two of such can of course be installed and wired to tone-wise function as a humbucker, plus the benefit of being able to wire them in different ways.

This will allow more flexibility, as it'll allow installing them both in 'normal' perpendicular fretted instruments and, with an offset, in compond scale ones, and of course installing a single, for those who might prefer this.

My guess is that supporting an aggressive fanout may not be perfect in terms of how the magnetizing adjustment screws line up with the strings, but it'll still work.
I believe it'll be a far more flexible solution.


----------



## Explorer (Aug 8, 2009)

vansinn said:


> Actually, I have a different idea.. Timur (daemon barbeque) earlier said he had inquired about a single coil shaped version, which I assume would itself be wound as a humbucking device.
> 
> *(Edit: removed speculation which indicates vansinn might not have read DB's lengthy four-sentence post in its entirety)*



vansinn, did you read the same post I did? 



daemon barbeque said:


> I love my q-tuners, and I like the dynamics I get out of them. The clarity is something that makes them so unique!
> 
> *I asked Erno for 8 string single-coil versions and he said it's too expensive to do it.* That was the only way for making q-tuners perfect for fanned frets



You went into a great deal of detail and speculation, using as a starting point *something which Erno had already ruled out entirely.* As the post from DB wasn't that long, I'm kind of surprised you missed that detail.

Eight-string single coil was completely ruled out as too expensive. Making a double coil in the size of the too expensive single coil is doubly too expensive, and therefore likely doubly ruled out.

Sorry, friend!

----

So, there's really only two people interested? That's really surprising...


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Aug 8, 2009)

If I had an 8 or any money I would be interested but sadly I only have 6ers and only 1 worth putting fancy pups in that already has q-tuners.

I was just trying to throw in some insight 

Would like to see the option come to life though.


----------



## mgcasella (Aug 8, 2009)

mgcasella said:


> If I end up getting an Intrepid for this run, then I will definitely commit to an order of Q-tuners
> 
> I will keep you posted.



Let me rephrase what I said before: "If a Dual Intrepid Ghost Burst (with either a rosewood or ebony fretboard) becomes available, I will buy it and then immediately commit to buying two Q-tuners".

I asked Kurt if there would be any leftover Ghostbursts and he said "Maybe", so we'll see. 

I won't commit until I have an actual guitar; however, I chimed in to show that, if the guitar becomes available, I will commit to the Q-tuners. It wasn't intended as a sheer "maybe".

Explorer: I'm sorry that more people can't commit to spend $300+ on pickups as quickly as you would like. This thread has only been up for a few days and I'm sure more people will jump on the bandwagon soon. Please be patient.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 9, 2009)

i find the q-tuners to be quite affordable, really, compared to other pickup companies. and i think a large amount of people would rather have them in the neck position, so that wouldn´t cost alot for that person.

just saying


----------



## daemon barbeque (Aug 9, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> i find the q-tuners to be quite affordable, really, compared to other pickup companies. and i think a large amount of people would rather have them in the neck position, so that wouldn´t cost alot for that person.
> 
> just saying



Can you talk to Erno about the 2 singlecoil option again? He might think that there would be a greater possibility to sell them so he would be interested to build them.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 9, 2009)

that option would be a bit too prestigious, i think. i would rather just use the 6 string bass version and angle it. it´s wide enough to cover all the strings while fanned, and it works the same, as far as i know.

right now i think we should focus on the most likely option, and maybe it will open further options later on.


----------



## vansinn (Aug 9, 2009)

Explorer said:


> vansinn, did you read the same post I did?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I believe I did read the same post, and yes, I did notice a single coil shaped pup was deemed too expensive. However, Timur's post didn't state whether this was an inquirery for himself alone, or for a production run. Knowing about Timur's other ventures with vendors, I'll guess he actually inquired about a production model, but still, this wasn't clear to me.

When writing my idea, I was of course aware this would likely be an even more expensive way than a one-piece humbucker. Still, ideas are just that.. ideas..; you never know what may be the final outcome, and I still think it' could be a nicely flexible solution for at least multiscale instruments.

I like you ended saying friend.. I choose to assume we're still at that level


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 9, 2009)

i think Erno would have to be convinced into making a 7 string single coil before even thinking about the 8 string single coils. and seeing as there is next to no 7 strings with single coils out there (UV and a couple others), and even less 8 strings with single coil (probably like a couple of luthier-made custom guitars somewhere), this is unlikely.

we could try that later, but right now i´d appreciate it if we just stuck to the 8 string passive sized q-tuner.


----------



## mgcasella (Aug 13, 2009)

As of right now, the school I'm attending has decided to revoke my financial aid due to bureaucratic garbage that is beyond my control. Because of this I am going to have to forgo buying an Intrepid, as well as buying Q-tuners.

If this mess gets fixed then I will definitely be in; however, this does not look good. In the meantime, count me out for the Q-tuners. If anything changes, I'll let you all know.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 13, 2009)

understood. sorry to hear that, man! beureaucratic stuff sucks.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Aug 13, 2009)

Add a third, please! I'd be interested in a translucent with red coils Mid-Z (neck) and High-Z (bridge) matched set. Sorry, should have added my voice MUCH earlier. The pickups that came with my Brooklyn Gear are REALLY driving me N-V-T-S (and I thought EMG Selects were terrible)! 

Have to admit that I love that particular combination on my 7-string Epiphone Goth Les Paul, ... harmonics just sing. Sound-wise, I'd say it has a bit more mid-range, a touch more treble and a little less bass than a Seymour Duncan SH-2 (hopefully this description will help out folks). Bartolini's might be described as being generally "horn-like" and with that though, I'd use "bell-like" and "bright without being brittle or thin" to describe the above Mid-Z pickup. The Hi-Z has a bit more mid-range and treble to it than the Mid-Z, think a bit more "punch," a bit easier to distort, but might give you a bit of trouble if you're looking for a really grunge Lo-Tech sound. It is extremely similiar to the Seymour Duncan SH-11, but with a little more bass to it. Can't speak to the Super High-Z as I've not ever had one. I'd avoid using distorted sounds to try and suss out whether you like them or not, stay clean and then after that try adding in your favorite distortion (some tweaking will be involved). 
Seymour Duncan/Basslines

I'm a huge fan of sustain and the above setup is extremely impressive relative to non-feedback based pickups (Sustainiac, Fernandez, etc. , ...). I'd recommend these over the Bartolini set (and I really LOVE that combo) that I've been using in another Epiphone 7-string Les Paul Standard (feel free to laugh at the "Standard" designation, I do).


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 13, 2009)

allright then, we have another "yay" for two pickups then 

what would you be putting it in, if i might ask?


----------



## phaeded0ut (Aug 13, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> allright then, we have another "yay" for two pickups then
> 
> what would you be putting it in, if i might ask?



Not at all, that same Brooklyn Gear 8-string guitar that I picked up. Sadly, I play the guitar unplugged because I really like the sound of it that way as opposed to being plugged in. The "Tesla" pickups are not my cup of tea at all.


----------



## Explorer (Aug 13, 2009)

I used a digital micrometer on the Cepheus routings of my just arrived Intrepid Pro Dual, and got the following measurements: 

90mm x 39mm, with 98mm between the centers of the mounting screws. 

(I forgot to measure the actual size of the routings for the mounting flanges, but will do so later.) 

I want to do another measurement when I'm not pressed for time, so that the final measurement is exact, and therefore won't have either a huge gap or the need to press down on the pickup to get it to fit. 

Has anyone else measured the Cepheus pickup routings? It's probably good to know if there are small variations, so no one is left out.

Lee, do you have a way of measuring your Brooklyn Gear, so we can know the pickup will be in the same ballpark, and can therefore be part of the same startup order?


----------



## phaeded0ut (Aug 13, 2009)

I don't have a micrometer, but I'll see about getting the requested information posted.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 13, 2009)

i have measured my pickups and pickup routs, but the measuring device i used isn´t precise enough to call it a "measurement" 

edit: if the mounting screws are 98 mm apart, then they didn´t use the swineshead dimensions after all. that´s the same spacing as a BKP 8 string humbucker! if it´s also 108 mm wide from end to end, then we´ve got a match for BKP, and possibly, Lundgren sizes as well. sweet!


----------



## Explorer (Aug 13, 2009)

Okay, final dimensions:

Main pickup housing route - 90mm long x 39mm wide

Mounting screw routes - 5.5mm beyond main pickup housing route, for a total width of (90mm + (2 x 5.5mm) =) 101mm. The width measurements for the mounting tabs is 11.5mm.

The routing never begins to reach the 108 mm width. That's almost half a centimeter additional routing needed on each side of the existing route, and I want something which just drops in. If I were going to go with routing, I'd just drop in a set of the bass Q-Tuners...


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 14, 2009)

okay, so the mounting screws are the same distance apart as BKPs then, but the actual tabs are shorter. great stuff! this means hat we can have the screws line up to where the old ones were, and yet have it drop into any route. so it´d be compatible with BKP sizes, as it´s a bit narrower than they are, and i´m assuming the lundgrens can´t be that different in size, since the pickup sizes are calculated from string spacing etc.

i think the cepheus sizes are a safe bet, because they will definitely fit into anything


----------



## phaeded0ut (Aug 14, 2009)

I've a horrid feeling that these are more similiar to EMG's than anything else out there (looks like BL-5's for this instrument)...

The pickups are:
100.96mm long x 37.485mm wide. The single mounting screw on either side is 19.74mm in the middle of the width's outer edge.

For the sake of Erno's sanity, I think using the Agile dimensions would be best if there were to be a group purchase/creating a specific size.

I'm still quite interested in getting such a set, even if it wouldn't work directly for this guitar. The other one would look a bit more classy with pickup rings and a raised pickguard.  Again, still count me in, please.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 17, 2009)

you´re still in then 

you could look for emg 808 dimensions, and see if they match. then you could buy emg 808-to-passives pikup rings (there are a couple places to get this, i can´t remember exactly where though), and then use those along with the 8 string q-tuners. sure, you´d only gain the look of pickup rings and some more adjustments, but you´d actually be helping us out with getting orders 

anyways, bumping this thread to keep it going. we need moar!


----------



## Shredcow (Aug 18, 2009)

Maybe the measurements made by this guy here --> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...id-bkp-custom-mounting-ring-lots-of-pics.html

will help?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 18, 2009)

thanks, but we already have measurements of the whole cepheus, and i´ve checked it with BKP dimensions to make sure it´ll fit


----------



## phaeded0ut (Aug 18, 2009)

Like I said, sign me up for a book matched set of Medium-Z for the neck and a High-Z for the bridge pickup, please? 

Any more?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 18, 2009)

just went through the thread real fast, and we have 5 pickups, 7 to go in order to make it to a run!


----------



## rhoads18 (Aug 24, 2009)

Arteriorrhexis said:


> Ok so I just heard about these and haven't read much. But I noticed Tosin has one in his 8 string and I'm very curious... What do they have to offer tone-wise?



I've been emailing Erno - he said that the q-tuner bass pickups are identical to the guitar pickups in every respect except for size and the way they fit into the pickup cavity. (guitar pickups have the single screw hole on each side whereas bass are anchored in each corner) 

Hope this helps


----------



## phaeded0ut (Aug 25, 2009)

rhoads18 said:


> I've been emailing Erno - he said that the q-tuner bass pickups are identical to the guitar pickups in every respect except for size and the way they fit into the pickup cavity. (guitar pickups have the single screw hole on each side whereas bass are anchored in each corner)
> 
> Hope this helps



Yeppers, for 8-string guitars, Erno recommends going with a BL-5 version. 

Relative to this thread, what we're trying to do is to get Erno to create a new case that would directly fit a stock 8-string pickup, rather than have to do a little bit of routing in order to accept the BL-5. The major problems at hand are that there isn't a "standard 8-string pickup shape," though with Agile this may change, at least this is what we're trying to discover...


----------



## hairychris (Aug 26, 2009)

Sorry for the OT, but has anyone put a BL-5 into an Agile yet??

(sorry)


----------



## Explorer (Aug 27, 2009)

hairychris said:


> Sorry for the OT, but has anyone put a BL-5 into an Agile yet??



When I initially put down an order for the only available Intrepid Pro with an ebony neck, the only pickup option was a single EMG808. I started researching through SS.org at that point, and found NO posts about anyone dropping a Q-Tuner into an Intrepid. I even asked in a few threads, and found nothing. 

I had really wanted a dual Cepheus pro with ebony, and it became available, so I wound up sending back the original single EMG Pro. I didn't think Q-Tuners would be an option for the Cepheus routes until this thread, though. 

At this point, depending on how long it takes to get the Cepheus-sized Q-Tuners up and running, I might have enough time to get enough additional cash together to buy a set of Q-Tuners to replace the stock EMG808 pickups in my ESP LTD FM-408. Since I really want the Cepheus/Q-Tuner pickups to become reality, I don't want to pull out of the current count for these things, and so I'm betting that they'll happen instead of spending that money on the BL-5s. If the new ones don't happen, then at least I'll have saved up more money, and will be able to instantly drop those bad boys into the FM-408. (Incidentally, this is something else I have searched extensively for, and found no mention of, either on SS.org or through Google).


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 27, 2009)

i remember there being a discussion about it, and the bl-5 was discovered to be a drop-in replacement for the emg 808 (because emg were lazy and used bass housings, funnily enough), but i don´t think it´s been done by anyone here yet. Tosin Abasi has one in the neck of his 8 string though, so that´s proof that it works in a guitar.


----------



## hairychris (Aug 27, 2009)

Ah OK. I got a Pro on pre order, before the Cephus/passive equipped ones wer announced - arse - so I'm stuck with the 808. Was pondering picking up a BKP and putting up with the routing issue, but was curious about using a Q Tunder as a drop in.

Never mind.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 24, 2009)

sooo, the october run of intrepids is slowly coming closer, no? so if any of you new intrepid owners end up being interested in q-tuners for your new axe, we can still get this boat rockin´!


----------



## Trespass (Sep 27, 2009)

Depending on how my coming dual cepheus 8 sounds, I _may_ be on board. I've always wanted Q-Tuners, but I'm not sure if it's right for my 8 yet.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 28, 2009)

i didn´t like the cepheus pickups that much myself. i found them to be missing the high mids and general high end department. i have a painkiller in the bridge now, and the neck pickup is okay for the moment (as neck pickups often are). i´d much rather have a q-tuner for that neck position though, it doesn´t do clean tones that well (sounds "warm and jazzy" when i want "bright and present/sparkly")


----------



## mgcasella (Sep 28, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, how many pups have people committed to buy so far?


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 28, 2009)

I think 5 or 6 more are needed.


----------



## MFB (Sep 29, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> i didn´t like the cepheus pickups that much myself. i found them to be missing the high mids and general high end department. i have a painkiller in the bridge now, and the neck pickup is okay for the moment (as neck pickups often are). i´d much rather have a q-tuner for that neck position though, it doesn´t do clean tones that well (sounds "warm and jazzy" when i want "bright and present/sparkly")



Did you have to cut any part of the tabs off or did yours fit right in?


----------



## CooleyJr (Dec 1, 2009)

for great idea.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Dec 1, 2009)

MFB said:


> Did you have to cut any part of the tabs off or did yours fit right in?



the BKPneeded some cutting of tabs and expansion of mounting screw holes (to fit the screw spacing), but the metal is soft enough to be cut with normal cutters and stuff. any metal file will do as well.


----------



## Maurobrazil (Dec 1, 2009)

Working on to have a 8, eyes on a Roter, put me on the list with set of Medium-Z for the neck and a High-Z for the bridge pickup . Paypal payment just waiting.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Dec 1, 2009)

okay, i´ll put you on "the list". still need 4-5 more peeps to get the ball rolling.


----------



## AlexThorpe (Dec 12, 2009)

I'll throw my name on for a pickup as well. Got myself a job with more hours then I know what to do with, so I figure I'll pick up a few pieces of gear that I've been looking at. I was looking to just get the BL-5 and just route the neck pickup bigger, but it'd be more aesthetic to have both passive sized. You can order these with the black coils, correct?

If so, count me in, as long as it doesn't take a super long time to get the rest of the people, haha.


----------



## Meshugger (Jan 11, 2010)

Goddammit! 

I pretty much used up all my funds for a Septor 828 and Xiphos xpt707  My birthday is in april, so by then i would be interested in having a q-tuner 8 as neck pickup for my Septor.

If the offer is still up by then i might be interested.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 11, 2010)

okay, so i´m going to turn things up a little now. if you are ready to commit to an order, send an email to: [email protected]

say that you´d like to be on the ordering list for the eventual 8 string q-tuner pickup.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 11, 2010)

i should be good in february. 

this works out since my other pickup is a cephus and i can use the same template for the routing.


----------



## cyril v (Jan 11, 2010)

i sent off an e-mail to get on the order list. 

woot.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 12, 2010)

okay, so Erno said he would like a technical drawing of the pickup with dimensions etc that he could study (the cepheus). is anyone here capable of making that? 

the dimensions as measured by Explorer:

"Main pickup housing route - 90mm long x 39mm wide

Mounting screw routes - 5.5mm beyond main pickup housing route, for a total width of (90mm + (2 x 5.5mm) =) 101mm. The width measurements for the mounting tabs is 11.5mm."


----------



## cyril v (Jan 12, 2010)

fudge... i would throw up money to buy a cepheus to send to him, but I don't see one on the rondo site anymore.

maybe you could get kurt to send you the exact dimensions?


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 12, 2010)

They were based on Swinesheads, weren't they? They had images that showed the dimensions in detail on the site, but most of the site has been down for some time now. I think I saved the pictures somewhere, so I might look for them if I can get confirmation that those are the specs that are needed.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 12, 2010)

we debunked that one earlier. they don´t really match the swinesheads, but they are kinda-sorta close. we compared the dimensions closely in a thread i cannot seem to find. we also made technical drawings, but i can´t seem to find it at all


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 12, 2010)

i have a digital caliper and a Cephus pickup. i can take some dimensions later if you guys would like.


----------



## 8string (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm in for a high-Z and a super high-Z.

so now we're up to what?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 14, 2010)

we have the dimensions, we just need a technical drawing type thing so they can look at it when they´re designing the pickup dimesnions.

if you could get the technical drawing from the swineshead website and just replace the numbers, that would work

also, 8string, send a mail to [email protected] and say that you would like to be on tthe list for those two 8 string pickups. they´re keeping tabs now, and when they reach 12 they´ll start.


----------



## drmosh (Jan 14, 2010)

once i get round to planning my next 8, this is the neck pickup I want!


----------



## LESHUGGAH (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm very interested in these pickups, and almost ready to order. Just wanted to clarify some things. The surface of their pickups seems to be not-flat, like it has some radius, maybe to match possible fingerboard radius?  I thought that 8-string pickups should be flat, doesn't it? 
And will they provide standard color options?



oh, that was my first post... 
hope my English is understandable... (and my thoughts too)))


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jan 14, 2010)

The pups are flat or basically flat. I believe the roundness your seeing is an optical illusion.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 14, 2010)

uh dude. we both have Q tuners and they definitely have a radius. 

I would say the radius is a non issue though. even if you have a flat fingerboard, you can adjust the pole pieces evenly to be flat with the strings.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jan 14, 2010)

If they do have a radius its larger than the 430mm on my strings to the point where it looks flat. Its such a mild radius its not even worth mentioning imo.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 26, 2010)

could anyone precisely measure the distance between the mounting screws on their intrepid cepheus pickup?

is it 93mm? from the centre of one screw to the centre of the other?


----------



## Explorer (Jan 26, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> could anyone precisely measure the distance between the mounting screws on their intrepid cepheus pickup?
> 
> is it 93mm? from the centre of one screw to the centre of the other?


 


Explorer said:


> I used a digital micrometer on the Cepheus routings of my just arrived Intrepid Pro Dual, and got the following measurements:
> 
> 90mm x 39mm, with 98mm between the centers of the mounting screws.


 
Because things were moving slowly on ordering the Q-Tuners, and with my ultimate decision to stick with the Cepheus pickups, I never got around to measuring the size of the flange routings, but the routing size and screw measurements (98mm from center to center on the mounting screws) are accurate for the October 2009 Intrepid Pro.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 29, 2010)

i´ve used my own measurement for the mounting screw distances.

i made this: http://img137.imageshack.us/img137/9176/8stringpickupdimensions.jpg
and sent it to the q-tuner d00dz.

now all that needs to be done is wait, really. when 12 orders roll in, they´ll start production.


----------



## mrhankey87 (Jan 29, 2010)

COUNT ME IN. one in the neck, dunno if hi-z or super hi-z yet.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 29, 2010)

send a mail to [email protected] and say you want to be put on the list for an 8 string q-tuner 

hi-z for neck, super hi-z for bridge. you don´t want a neck pickup to be too loud, since the strings give more output there.


----------



## mrhankey87 (Jan 29, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> send a mail to [email protected] and say you want to be put on the list for an 8 string q-tuner
> 
> hi-z for neck, super hi-z for bridge. you don´t want a neck pickup to be too loud, since the strings give more output there.



already did it.


----------



## Merlin_602 (Feb 17, 2010)

Dimensions for Lundgren M8 if you don't have them already. For comparison only.
Length 100 mm, screwholes c-c 95 mm. width 38 mm. Depth 19 mm.

got a reply from Erno, still need 9 people to get this going.


----------



## cyril v (Feb 18, 2010)

bleh


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 18, 2010)

naw, it´s still 12 people. problem is, 12 people haven´t emailed him to place an order yet.

it´s not really on hold, as it can still happen once 12 orders go through, but it seems like it´s a really really realy really niche market for these things, so much so that we can´t even get 12 people on a site like ss.org to commit to an order, even with all the intrepids around (i was trying to cater to the intrepid folks)


----------



## cyril v (Feb 18, 2010)

well I'm just saying... 

according to this thread we have:
cyril_v
MF_Kitten
Merlin_602
mrhankey87
8string
Explorer
phaeded0ut
Maurobrazil
AlexThorpe
TomAwesome
Customisbetter

with some of these guys saying they're down for two, it just seems like he wouldn't need *9 more* if even just the 4 people on this last page had emailed him.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 18, 2010)

FWIW i'm no longer on the list, and i think a couple more removed their order too.

it's cool enough that they showed interest in the thread, but in order to make it happen they need to email the guys over at Q-tuner with their number of pickups. so far only a couple have done that.

so anyone reading this, LOOK AT THE FIRST POST THAT I EDITED, SEND AN EMAIL WITH YOUR ORDER TO THAT ADRESS!!!

if all the people who wanted one in the thread were to actually send an email, it would happen really fast!


----------



## cyril v (Feb 18, 2010)

damn, oh well. it was worth a shot though. hopefully people eventually start contacting them.


----------



## Merlin_602 (Feb 19, 2010)

> On Thu, Feb 18, 2010 at 4:11 PM, Neophyzix <[email protected]> wrote:
> >Quote from the sevenstring.org forum:
> 
> He must have changed the number of people that he wants to get this started
> ...


.

So now he's pissed at me, thx 



MF_Kitten said:


> FWIW i'm no longer on the list, and i think a couple more removed their order too.



kinda sucks that the person initiating this circus pulls out.


----------



## mgcasella (Feb 19, 2010)

It's important to remember that MF_Kitten did a lot to get this "circus" going. He has also done a lot on this forum as far as contributing videos/reviews of all sorts of cool Agile stuff. 

Also, this thread was started back in August of 2009 and, honestly, there is only so long anyone is going to keep $300-$400 set aside for something that may, or may not, happen. 

I completely understand that he pulled out - we all have bills to pay and/or other projects to fund.




> kinda sucks that the person initiating this circus pulls out.


----------



## Merlin_602 (Feb 19, 2010)

mgcasella said:


> It's important to remember that MF_Kitten did a lot to get this "circus" going. He has also done a lot on this forum as far as contributing videos/reviews of all sorts of cool Agile stuff.
> 
> Also, this thread was started back in August of 2009 and, honestly, there is only so long anyone is going to keep $300-$400 set aside for something that may, or may not, happen.
> 
> I completely understand that he pulled out - we all have bills to pay and/or other projects to fund.



yes, i understand people get tired of waiting, but these things do take time. 
And, as I understood Erno, he required 12 buyers committing to this, and after a quick runthrough of this thread, we'd have that if half the people replying here sent a mail. 
I can definitely volunteer to keep this drive going if Morten wants out, because I think it's a really good idea. 
If a mod reads this, is it possible for me to write a new thread and have it stickied for this purpose? this thread is to big and unmanageable.


----------



## damigu (Feb 19, 2010)

if i had an 8, i would totally get in on this, too.

my firm opinion is that there is no better neck pickup than a q-tuner. it sounds amazing and has such incredible flexibility in the neck slot.


----------



## mgcasella (Feb 19, 2010)

Do you have anything recorded so we can check out what it sounds like? 



damigu said:


> if i had an 8, i would totally get in on this, too.
> 
> my firm opinion is that there is no better neck pickup than a q-tuner. it sounds amazing and has such incredible flexibility in the neck slot.


----------



## damigu (Feb 19, 2010)

if you search the forum for "q-tuner" i have a couple short clips somewhere.
i think i did 2 or 3 quick bits on the neck pickup clean with different tone knob settings.


----------



## cyril v (Feb 19, 2010)

damigu said:


> if you search the forum for "q-tuner" i have a couple short clips somewhere.
> i think i did 2 or 3 quick bits on the neck pickup clean with different tone knob settings.



your review plus all the clips I heard were the main reason I was interested in getting a q-tuner for the neck. hopefully this deal works out eventually.


----------



## damigu (Feb 19, 2010)

i dug up my posts with the clips:

neck pickup clip:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/1207023-post1.html

bridge pickup clip both w/o and w/ distortion:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/1195779-post5.html
(this distortion sounds pretty good, but it was re-amped--i could never get a direct signal to sound particularly great)


----------



## mgcasella (Feb 19, 2010)

Sweet - thanks!

Now all we need is someone to demo these in an 8-string with (and without) some bad-ass distortion 



damigu said:


> i dug up my posts with the clips:
> 
> neck pickup clip:
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/1207023-post1.html
> ...


----------



## george galatis (Feb 28, 2010)

i'd love to load ma intrepid with a q-tuner on the neck position if the size will fix into


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 28, 2010)

they will be a direct fit if we can get them into production. and for that we still need those 12 pickups ordered 

we´ve got a couple orders, but not nearly enough.


----------



## george galatis (Feb 28, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> they will be a direct fit if we can get them into production. and for that we still need those 12 pickups ordered
> 
> we´ve got a couple orders, but not nearly enough.



ahhhaaaa...ok i get! i have to save more money know  i'll let you know dude


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 28, 2010)

actually, don´t let me know. let Q-tuners know. check the original post, there´s an email there. send them a mail saying you would like to be on the purchase list for the 8 string Q-tuners pickups. list how many pickups you want, and which models you want (low-z, medium-z, high-z, super high-z)


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Feb 28, 2010)

mgcasella said:


> Do you have anything recorded so we can check out what it sounds like?



Just to put in my  its gonna be really difficult to show you how they "sound" since 1: they're transparent and 2: you can rearrange the poll pieces for each individual string in several ways to make the pickup pick up completely different.

The guy who made this video just posted this and 2 others on the forum. This honestly has to be the best demonstration you could ask for to basically show off how drastically you can change the sound with just the poll pieces. And this is with youtube filtering the sound quality to shit so you can imagine how much more drastic it is in person.


----------



## george galatis (Feb 28, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> put yourself on the order list, send an email to: [email protected]



yeah you are right  ok then


----------



## mgcasella (Feb 28, 2010)

Whoa - I could definitely hear the difference regarding the height of the pole pieces! Too bad I don't have enough money to put these in my 8-string because these pups seem amazing (even via Youtube!) 



Cheesebuiscut said:


> Just to put in my  its gonna be really difficult to show you how they "sound" since 1: they're transparent and 2: you can rearrange the poll pieces for each individual string in several ways to make the pickup pick up completely different.
> 
> The guy who made this video just posted this and 2 others on the forum. This honestly has to be the best demonstration you could ask for to basically show off how drastically you can change the sound with just the poll pieces. And this is with youtube filtering the sound quality to shit so you can imagine how much more drastic it is in person.


----------



## 8string (Apr 28, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> they will be a direct fit if we can get them into production. and for that we still need those 12 pickups ordered
> 
> we´ve got a couple orders, but not nearly enough.



We? so you're in again?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 28, 2010)

nope, but since i´m kinda arranging this with Erno, i refer to use as "we". i should say "they" though.


----------



## 8string (Apr 29, 2010)

kk, ingen problem. tror egentlig du kommer til å kjøpe uansett


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 29, 2010)

har allerede sendt en 5 strengs bass q-tuner til Roter for å putte i halsposisjon på en 8 strengs


----------



## MoNsTaR (May 3, 2010)

is this still happening or not, if it is, put me down for a bridge pickup


----------



## FlexYoFace (May 4, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> nope, but since i´m kinda arranging this with Erno, i refer to use as "we". i should say "they" though.


 
Erno replied to me today when I asked him about 8 string pickups before I ever found this thread. He didn't seem to offer any information that this was something being looked into, he simply told me many playes use BL-5's and to try those. haha.. I replied back to see if he'll shed some more light on this. I give another vote for Cepheus sized pickups. 
Dimentions: 3 3/8' x 1 7/16".


----------



## Explorer (May 5, 2010)

Alright, I'm in. I've sent an email to set up my preorder, although I am now waiting to know what is needed in terms of prepayment/deposit. 

I love the Cepheus pickups, but I've decided, given that I finally sprung for the ebony fingerboard and the dual passives, I might as well go the distance and put the Q-tuners in, while also adding some dual pots to be able to work tone and volume separately on each pick up. I'll have to think if I want to do some sort of coil-tapping as well, so I guess I'll be sitting down and figuring out what I can do without changing the drillings/routings on the face. 

At the point I get the details about actually placing the preorder, I'll also ask him how far we are from getting an order done....


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 5, 2010)

great stuff, guys 

also, could anyone double-check the measurements of the cepheus pickup? erno needs the EXACT mounting screw distance (from the centre of one to the centre of the other).

also, Monstar, you need to send an email to Erno (the address is in the op)


----------



## damigu (May 5, 2010)

Explorer said:


> I'll have to think if I want to do some sort of coil-tapping as well, so I guess I'll be sitting down and figuring out what I can do without changing the drillings/routings on the face.
> 
> At the point I get the details about actually placing the preorder, I'll also ask him how far we are from getting an order done....



make sure you specify that you want 4 wire output if you plan on coil tapping. his default configuration is 2 wire output.

on the subject of coil tapping, has anyone tried it out on a q-tuner yet? i'm curious to know how it sounds.
i'm 100% happy with mine as humbucker only, but i'm still curious.


----------

